# 1990 Sentra, how do i make it look good?



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

Hm... i have a 1990 4 door sentra, i have an idea on whut i'm gonna do wit tha engine and everything... but it's ugly. Looks like a huge white cardboard box that moves, i wuz wonderin if maybe there wuz somethin i could do to make it look better. I'm desperate, i'd love to git any ideas of urs.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

What do you plan on doin to your car? Aftermarket mods or custom ones? I'd like to do some stuff with my car but I am not much of a mechanic...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2002)

Tha normal, ya kno, new engine, intake, exhaust... but after i do it, i still won't like tha way it looks... so i'm juss tryin to figure out whut to do about that. It's juss tha front and rear bumpers are so weird lookin..


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Body styling eh? 

Well heres what I know of:

FRONT END:

*Kaminari makes body kits
http://www.kaminari.com

*Nismo (Nissan Motorsports) Makes Bumpers. See your dealer for more info.
*DG-Racing makes bumpers.
dg-racing.com

*Erebuni makes body kits.
www.erebuni.com

*Headlights can be converted to BMW headlights. I forget the exact model of BMW you need to take lights off, but the swap has been done.

*You can get hoodscoops, racing stipes, etc virtually anywhere.

*You can make custom grills out of any material that you think is cool.

SIDES:

*There are tons of styles of mirrors, door handles, pinstriping, paint, and stuff all over the place. Look around for what you like.

*Rims, just look anywhere and youll find em!

*DG-Racing makes some side skirt ground effects. (see link above)

BACK END:

*WINGS WEST makes a wing. 
www.wingswest.com

*Erbebuni makes a wing (the same one as Wings West in fact....)

*Lots of universal wings fit, plus some of the Newer Dodge Neon R/T wings dont look to bad.

*Kaminari makes the complete body kit.

*Nismo makes rear bumpers too i think.

*You can do an Altezza swap to ones that fit a Civic. It will take a little bit of custom building but shouldnt be that hard to do.

OTHER:

*lots of people make lighting kits.

*you can get nice neon license plate borders (at WALMART!)

*Canadian tire (and USA equivalents) carry different coloured windshield wipers. 

*You can swap to one of those antennas that go up and down electrically.

*get your windows tinted

*rear and front windowshade banners are relatively inexpensive.

*Paint your car any colour you want

*Lower the car, you can use a suspension set-up for a B13, (see the May Nissan Perfomance Magazing)

*stickers (dont get too many or your car will be rice)

Hope this helps somewhat!

-Nick


----------

